
Microsoft building data centers in Germany that US government can’t touch - sandmansandine
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/11/microsoft-is-building-data-centres-in-germany-that-the-us-government-cant-touch/
======
mattkrea
Nice press release but effectively meaningless most likely. The US doesn't
even need to go to the courts at all to access the data now..

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/snowden-
documents-...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/snowden-documents-
indicate-nsa-has-breached-deutsche-telekom-a-991503.html)

